# iPod Docking Station



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

About a couple of years ago, at a "photographic" meet in Cambridgeshire "Sallytrafic", (Frank) provide the evening's music from his iPod via a docking station with speakers. At the time, I thought that this was a great piece of kit.

I now have a 30Gb iPod half full of excellent music, and an iTrip FM Transmitter for the MH stereo system, but I would like to find a good quality iPod docking station with speakers, built in charger, 240v as well as 12v.
I am sure that they have come on a long way since Frank introduced me to his.

Any pointers please from you "girls and boys that like your toys?" :wink: 

Regards,

Jock.

P.S. Forgot to add, that if it came with FM and/or DAB radio, alarm clock, etc, then that would be even better. :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Bump! 

There must be some happy iPod users out there, that can recommend a *quality * docking station, with the above spec. I haven't seen one on Amazon that I would wanyt to buy yet.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

For sound quality Jock the Bose unit is fantastic. However, it only works on 240v as far as I'm aware - Oh and costs about 200 quid too!!!

When I get mine working (if I ever suss out the dash wiring!) I've just bought a Panasonic cab radio that has a USB port & full iPod compatibility, including charging & control from the head unit - obviously though no good if you want to use it outside the van!


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Jock

I have an Altec Lansing InMotion im600.

http://www.alteclansing.co.uk/proddata.php?partno=E3508&desc1=InMotion iM600

This has FM Radio, Alarm Clock, Wireless Remote, Rechargeable Battery, Bass Enhancement Technology.

It is compact and folds flat for storage. I like it because of the portability and the price.

However it is not a sound blasting or an audiophile's system. It does however produce good sound using the Bass Enhancement, and has very respectable volume. Purchased mine from Amazon.

Good luck - the options for iopod docks are myriad!

Stuart


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> For sound quality Jock the Bose unit is fantastic. However, it only works on 240v as far as I'm aware - Oh and costs about 200 quid too!!!
> 
> When I get mine working (if I ever suss out the dash wiring!) I've just bought a Panasonic cab radio that has a USB port & full iPod compatibility, including charging & control from the head unit - obviously though no good if you want to use it outside the van!


Hi Alfa_Scud,

Yes the Bose system is very good.

You've hit the nail on the head re using a docking station outside the van. That's the main reason for wanting one. It's just finding one that I like. It beats drilling holes in the external wall of the MH, and installing a media system. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There are lots of iPod audio docks around but very few are 12V. The Logiks sold in Currys are 12V or mains. The sound is good enough for use in a motorhome but will never fill a hall. But then they are also not the megabucks of a Bose system.
At the end of the day, if you really wanted quality sound you would not be using an MP3 player.
Gerry


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*ipod docking staition*

I have just bought the Bose portable one about £279 . Recharge from mains or inverter lasts for about 8 to 10 hours . The sound is very good :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

snoopy said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I have an Altec Lansing InMotion im600.
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart,

Thanks, I'll have a look at that one. I didn't realise that iPod docks were a "myriad" as you put it. 8O



> At the end of the day, if you really wanted quality sound you would not be using an MP3 player.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry, it's not hall filling quality that I am after, but I am not after anything "tinny" either.
I happen to think that the reproduction from the iPod is very good, but then, I am no Schubert, am I? :wink:



> I have just bought the Bose portable one about £279


Thanks bendog.

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jock

If I may ask, what sort of budget do you have? As with anything hi-fi, the prices can go up alarmingly quickly.

We only paid around £27 for ours from Amazon, and it works from battery and a 240V adapter. :: This is it ::. It's fine for quiet music in the van, and a good mate has bought one for playing music in his kitchen whilst he's cooking. Folds up small and neat. It won't rattle the windows, but it'll do for us.

Gerald


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

We have had some very mixed experiences with Ipod docking stations.
We started off our trip with a Logitech 
Logitech ipod dock
Sadly that failed after a few months whilst still under guartantee. We are full timers and the hoops that Logitech wanted us to jump through resulted in us throwing it out in despair. 

We then bought some Logic3 ipod speakers :-
Logic 3
The build quality on these turned out to be very poor and one of the speakers died. 

In the end I bought a cheap pair of speakers at a petrol station for 9 euros and they seem to be lasting.

A friend of ours had one of the mains Bose Ipod docking stations and that had an amazing sound.

*IF* I could justify the price, I would definitely buy the rechargeable Bose Ipod dock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Bill_Posters said:


> *IF* I could justify the price, I would definitely buy the rechargeable Bose Ipod dock.


 8O :: LINK :: (£299)

That's some serious kit :?

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're very pleased with our i-Fusion from Sonic Impact. The sound is very good but it's very compact and just zips up for packing. I didn't reply before because I doubt it is 12v, also, I've had mine for over 2 years and know how quickly such things can be superceded.

I found this site though and assume that it's a later version. as it looks slightly different from mine.

http://www.store.apple.com/uk/produ...ipod/ipod_accessories/speakers&mco=MTI1MDQwNg

Chris


----------



## 111172 (Apr 6, 2008)

I use one of these:










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chronos-iDock-Digital-clock-radio/dp/B000VKCYOE

PURE Chronos iDock. Decent enough sound quality, DAB radio, multiple alarm facility, iPod dock, and a fair price.


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

We bought one of these... 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....=008&category=111694&_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262
on the basis that you can't go far wrong for £3.98, and actually it's fine...Sound quality is quite acceptable if you have it on a table in front of you. not tinny, just lacks Bose punch.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

They say that as you get older your hearing can't appreciate the same subtleties in the music that it once could. :wink:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We're very pleased with our i-Fusion from Sonic Impact. The sound is very good but it's very compact and just zips up for packing. I didn't reply before because I doubt it is 12v, also, I've had mine for over 2 years and know how quickly such things can be superceded.
> 
> I found this site though and assume that it's a later version. as it looks slightly different from mine.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris 
We have i-Fusion from Sonic Impact also. I bought mine in USA and had a problem with it after 3 months. When you sit the Ipod in to connect, It just broke off, I was using it all the time in the house so maybe the grand kids got at it. I returned it and they replaced it. I keep it in the MH now, no problem since.
Have to say great sound. It not 12v.


----------



## Naxos10 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I do not have an ipod but picked up a 'telescopic' speaker set from Aldi. These can be used with a 3.5mm jack lead which comes from the unit and fits into the headphone jack of my iRiver.
The output is around 3w per channel and the unit is powered via batteries or an adapter which comes with it.

Price around £15, sound quality is pretty good, in fact the wife has used them for presentations where the source was her laptop and we have plugged the television into them for a better sound when in the van

 

BR


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> If I may ask, what sort of budget do you have? As with anything hi-fi, the prices can go up alarmingly quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerald,

Not looking to spend anything more than £100 really. That's a nifty little unit you have, however, I am looking for similar but with more features.



> IF I could justify the price, I would definitely buy the rechargeable Bose Ipod dock.


Hi Bill, my sentiments exactly.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hymer_Bay said:


> We bought one of these...
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....=008&category=111694&_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262
> on the basis that you can't go far wrong for £3.98, and actually it's fine...Sound quality is quite acceptable if you have it on a table in front of you. not tinny, just lacks Bose punch.


Hi Hymer Bay,

Thanks for the reply. A pair of them came with my iPod, hence my search for something with a better sound.



> We're very pleased with our i-Fusion from Sonic Impact. The sound is very good but it's very compact and just zips up for packing. I didn't reply before because I doubt it is 12v, also, I've had mine for over 2 years and know how quickly such things can be superceded.
> 
> I found this site though and assume that it's a later version. as it looks slightly different from mine.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, thanks for the link. I'll have a look.



> I use one of these:


Hi Olly 650,

Thanks, it certainly fits the bill as far as spec goes, however, it looks as it might take up a bit of room in the MH. I need something possibly more compact.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

this sounds great 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Klipsch-iGroove-SXT-Docking-Speaker/dp/B000YICA2O

but it wouldnt work with my iphone 3g (wont charge)
They use a psu brick and run of 15v ( worked ok for me on 12)

A


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you really want high quality sound, get the Bose rechargable. We bought one for our daughter last Christmas and she brings it with her if she comes away with us in the van. It 'blows away' any other system - in fact our local 'high-end' Hifi dealer will not sell anything else - and they deal in some really serious in-home kit.

The unit is easy to use and we can re-charge it from a 150w inverter (or from mains on hook-up of course). Costs around £280 but it will provide all the sound you want and you can plug your laptop into it as well. (At least you can with a Mac laptop - pretty sure a PC will work fine too.)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Due in at Aldi next Thursday.

http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_6727.htm

Not Bose price and to be fair won't be Bose quality but I have had a few things from Aldi and have been pleasantly surprised. If you don't like it after you've bought it then you can always return it for a refund.

JohnW


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

alunj said:


> this sounds great
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Klipsch-iGroove-SXT-Docking-Speaker/dp/B000YICA2O
> 
> but it wouldnt work with my iphone 3g (wont charge)
> ...


Thanks Alunj, however, it doesn't appear to have a DAB radio.



> Due in at Aldi next Thursday.
> 
> http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_6727.htm
> 
> Not Bose price and to be fair won't be Bose quality but I have had a few things from Aldi and have been pleasantly surprised. If you don't like it after you've bought it then you can always return it for a refund.


Thanks too Wizzo, but it doesn't appear to be rechargeable, or 12v, and the radio is not DAB, sadly. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

But apart from that....... :wink:


----------



## clay (Jul 16, 2008)

i looked at quite a few 12v units, very disapointed so i bought an american bose lookalike 240v for just over £100 frm amazon and a 600w inverter from aldi and happy days , great sound on 240 and 12v


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Bill_Posters said:


> But apart from that....... :wink:


Yes Bill,

I know how it must read, but I really do appreciate everyone's input.

I thought that I had found "the one" >>Here<< but it turned out to be mains only.   

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

snoopy said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I have an Altec Lansing InMotion im600.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all who gave their input. We eventually chose the iMotion 600 as recommended by Stuart. 
This unit has a great sound, and the features are just what we wanted.

The downside however, is that the FM reception is *abysmal*.
We have tried the self tuning seek/scan in several different areas, and it is pants. 
We have to manually tune it, in order to get any radio stations, and even then, there is signal loss.

Other than Stuart (Snoopy), does anyone else use this unit, and do they have problems with FM reception?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

We have our I-Pod in a leather pouch and using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, plug it into the 'Aux In' jack socket on the front of our 'car' radio, which has remote control and 4 speakers and that works fine when driving or static. The remote saves you getting up when sat at the back. We have an I-pod dock from Curry's in our house which also has a multi-function remote and cost about £15, maybe next time out we will try it in our MH. Sound quality is great but prolonged use does pull the vehicle battery down a little. mains hookup tops it up, but without solar it could I suppose be a problem for many hours on many days wild-camping, I expect the water would run out first though. 

We replaced the original MH 4" x 6" front speakers with same-size high quality ones and the sound quality is great when static but lacks woof when driving...anybody know of a small, easy-to fit base woofer that could be tuched up under the dash somewhere? 

Cheers.


----------

